# Mmm...yummy soaps



## Dana

I saw this and had to share. She has a few that look good enough to eat! Good ideas too. I wonder how well they actually sell.

http://fetosoap.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=10


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Dana are you talking about the penis soap at the bottom  LOL!

Her chocolate mint is just a single pour, then a single pour on top of it of another color and scent...you can do that! My penis soaps are a LOT cuter than hers! I will post the photo if nobody gets offended, the ones I am doing now are white chocolate and dark chocolate, for a biracial couples bridal shower. The men will be there and are getting the penis soap.


----------



## hsmomof4

I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around the concept of a "_cute_ penis soap"!


----------



## MF-Alpines

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Yes, Vicki, please post your "cute" penis soap. What in the world...........?????


----------



## Trysta

ooohhhhwwwwkayyyy...... In the list of things that I would have NEVER thought of making this would rank pretty high! :eek I think here in my little rural area I would be kicked off the farmers market for carrying an item like that! :rofl :rofl Not offended at all myself, just laughing my head off and thinking that I need to grow up and un-PG-13 my life a bit for the sake of marketing :biggrin


----------



## Jo~*

Waitting for that picture lol


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

"Cute penis soap" Now that I have sputtered and spewed coffee all over the place...... :rofl :rofl


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I have a friend that has a mold for penis soap, but I like her one for boobs better, lol. Personally I can't see a guy wanting a penis soap, but a pair of boobs :lol


----------



## Anita Martin

LOLOLOL! I cannot imagine a guy carrying around a penis! ha ha ha ha ha! If anyone found that in his shower he'd have a world of explaining to do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dana

Vicki you made me blush.

(Sorry to any who were caught as off guard as I was...I didn't see that when I posted the choco mint soap.)

I did see her Santa Fetus and Elf fetus soaps and my husband said he like the woman's soap _UNTIL_ that. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

They are sold shrink wrapped to a soap saver 'condom' with cute tags that say clever things like. For external use only. Slippery when wet. Rubbing will cause creamy lather.

The one on the right is Strawberry Shortcake. They are all still curing so they are not washed up yet 

A very well known Nubian breeders wedding, had these as bridesmaid favors  Vicki


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> They are sold shrink wrapped to a soap saver 'condom' with cute tags that say clever things like. For external use only. Slippery when wet. Rubbing will cause creamy lather.
> 
> The one on the right is Strawberry Shortcake. They are all still curing so they are not washed up yet
> 
> A very well known Nubian breeders wedding, had these as bridesmaid favors  Vicki


I'm giggling like an 11-year-old boy, and I even snorted a little.


----------



## K-Ro

You know I just politely called my DH in here to ask him to help me make a soap mold and showed him your soaps, he could be my model and we would sell lots of them :rofl I thought he was gonna pass out :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Carol there is a king sized mold, it is clear so it may be pretty tough to take a photo of....sadly you can't get much bigger than these or the head just breaks right off  

I think they are 8 inches long.......I have been lied to for so long about measurements like this I can't really judge length anymore!  (They are 3.5 ounces, are 4 and 3/4 inches long and sell for $10 for the soap alone, most want them as a kit for $15.00. I started making them for a tattoo parlor, I now make them for a nasty party catalog, also. 

So you never know where you soap will take you! Vicki


----------



## Jo~*

So were would a person get molds like this? How would you get them out of the mold?


----------



## Dana

Jo- are you thinking about starting a naughty line of soap too? 

Getting the soap out of the mold is undisclosed for obvious reasons.  (Actually you have to wait for it to go limp)


----------



## hsmomof4

Vicki, your photos have been deleted. lol


----------



## Faye Farms

Dang! I missed the pics.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Email me if you want to see the photo  I only know how to post photos via photobucket so unless someone knows another way and will do it, I don't know how to put them back up here.

Although I intially poured into silicone molds that are used for chocolate, in soap, being completely covered like that the soap does not get hard enough to pull out like hard chocolate does. I use candy molds, two pieces and simply tape them together. I put them into the large flat rate box with peanuts all around them to hold them verticle, this way I can pour 12 or so at a time. You pour from the bottom into the tip, cutting the bottom open so you have a place to pour. Unmolding is just simply cutting the tape. You can reuse the molds indefinetly, but you can not use scents that heat up, it warps the molds and makes them leak. I charge $10 a soap because of the mold issue, replacing at least 1/2 of them yearly. Just google.com penis candy molds.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Dana said:


> Getting the soap out of the mold is undisclosed for obvious reasons.  (Actually you have to wait for it to go limp)


 :rofl :rofl :rofl



Faye Farms said:


> Dang! I missed the pics.


 :yeahthat

Vicki, if I can resize pics, you can!!!! Although I have to admit, I have to resize them a million times!!! Otherwise, you're going to get a gazillion e-mails!

Wherever your pic is saved, get it up - there must be a resize button. Shrink it to death and you'll be able to post it here. I want to see this "cute" penis because honestly, "cute" is not a word I would use describe any penis. Not that I............ never mind.


----------



## Kalne

I don't think I'd have the nerve to sell this. The design was pretty realistic. LOL


----------



## Jo~*

Dana said:


> Jo- are you thinking about starting a naughty line of soap too?
> 
> Getting the soap out of the mold is undisclosed for obvious reasons.  (Actually you have to wait for it to go limp)


Ya I was going to be a smart ass and say something like that when I asked about unmolding it lol.
When I told my daughter I might make some and sell them at the farmers market she said if I do shes not going to know me.lol


----------



## Jo~*

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Email me if you want to see the photo  I only know how to post photos via photobucket so unless someone knows another way and will do it, I don't know how to put them back up here.
> 
> Although I intially poured into silicone molds that are used for chocolate, in soap, being completely covered like that the soap does not get hard enough to pull out like hard chocolate does. I use candy molds, two pieces and simply tape them together. I put them into the large flat rate box with peanuts all around them to hold them verticle, this way I can pour 12 or so at a time. You pour from the bottom into the tip, cutting the bottom open so you have a place to pour. Unmolding is just simply cutting the tape. You can reuse the molds indefinetly, but you can not use scents that heat up, it warps the molds and makes them leak. I charge $10 a soap because of the mold issue, replacing at least 1/2 of them yearly. Just google.com penis candy molds.


Thanks Vicki I might just make some haha.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Here is what I have been using to re-size photos

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## [email protected]

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I think they are 8 inches long.......I have been lied to for so long about measurements like this I can't really judge length anymore!  (They are 3.5 ounces, are 4 and 3/4 inches long


 :rofl I sooo get this! The running joke around here when measuring anything is me asking DH--*MY* X inches?...or *YOUR* X inches? :biggrin One time the end of my sewing tape broke--and being the smart ass that I am--I took it straight to him and said 'Cutting two inches off my sewing tape does NOT make it longer!' :laughcry

The pics that were removed weren't too big. Vicki, can you post them as a link? I think it was DGI that *removed* them. They say 'Violates the terms of *OUR* site'. Yanno, *cute* penis on an open forum. :really LOL


----------



## IndyGardenGal

They were flagged as inappropriate by photobucket.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am DGI....I know I don't have it on the forum or anything but it floors me the amount of people who don't know I own it  Anyway, I got a letter from Photobucket and somebody complained, and even though it is not a real penis it is a penis 

I will see if Daniel can get it up for me  He is our resident computer tech! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I will see if Daniel can get it up for me


 :rofl

I know, way out of control. I just couldn't help myself. :lol


----------



## [email protected]

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I am DGI....I know I don't have it on the forum or anything but it floors me the amount of people who don't know I own it  Anyway, I got a letter from Photobucket and somebody complained, and even though it is not a real penis it is a penis


:/ Ummm,...well...shows ya how much I know about computers, cuz I know you own DGI.


----------



## danielsumner

I put the photo UP for Vicki. Here it is again for all you to giggle at. Me I'm not all that impressed with the size or girth of the soaps, but I only have one other to compare it too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Daniel, and thanks for telling me about that additional options button I have never seen before  With it you put up photos just like you do on Facebook, from your Pictures or Documents off your computer! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines

Hhhmmmmm. That one on the right looks familiar. 

And people actually buy these, Vicki?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yep, bridesmaids gifts, bachelor parties, grooms gifts to their boys....my gay clientel, gag gifts and my one catalog store. Vicki


----------



## Tmattie

I still see Vicki's pic in her original post.....yes, cute! :rofl


----------



## LynninTX

Ah cool to know that option is on here... the attaching pictures part. 

The other parts are *interesting* too.


----------

